# Ogden Bay?



## Pinny (Nov 15, 2012)

Anyone been to Ogden Bay recently, many ducks/swans? I haven't been up there in a few years myself and I am thinking about trying it in the boat in the next week or so. My son also has a swan tag and I noticed the swan count is up there, I am assuming Unit 1 or 3....I would really like to get him his frist swan and am considering taking the boat to Ogden Bay or possibly BRBR 1A...any other suggestions to kill a swan over decoys with a boat? 

Thanks, 

Pinny


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Lots flying through Herold's Crane.


----------



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

My wife and I went up Monday morning to Ogden Bay and ended up getting 12 ducks between the two of us. It was a great trip! The ducks are up there. They flew early in the morning and stopped flying about 10 am or so. We had swans fly over us in unit 3.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I was at the north enterance last night because a buddy of mine said there were a lot of ducks. I went there and had a flock land on the pond at 5:15. Just after the legal shooting hours stopped. I only saw that flock of 6 gadwall. I think my buddy sat me up...


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Ahhhhh, once upon a time before Internet people had to find their own ducks........I miss those times.......


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

chuck harsin said:


> Ahhhhh, once upon a time before Internet people had to find their own ducks........I miss those times.......


Doesn't technology suck?


----------



## UtahWineOh (Sep 10, 2007)

PM Sent.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

chuck harsin said:


> Ahhhhh, once upon a time before Internet people had to find their own ducks........I miss those times.......


I'm with you 100% on that one Chuck. Meeting folks face to face; having a nice cup of coffe or 10; exchanging ideas, frustrations, and experiences in a civil manner; ahhhhhh, those were indeed the good old days. And yes, bugchuker, technology does indeed suck sometimes (no slam intended). :O--O:


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah becaue Ogden Bay is such a well kept secret. I sure hope no one finds out about my secret spot(howard slough). You guys kill me!


----------

